# Goodbye B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful...



## Ggxox (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought this deserved its own thread and this way people will be able to see it quicker. Basically, the gorgeous UK brand, and sister of LUSH cosmetics, B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful will be ending its business at the end of the year. This is the official message just posted on the LUSH UK forum:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princess B* 
_Dear lovely lushies,
Please read the below statement about B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful, tried to get on here and post it first but the technology failed me!!
"Six years ago B began in bustling Carnaby Street. Since then we have developed the look and feel of the stores and launched the brand into two other countries, Japan and Austria. Now it is with great sadness that we have to tell you that the B stores will be closing at the end of this year. The company has not gone bust or bankrupt and there are no administrators involved, we are simply unable to make a profit. Lush will be absorbing the business in order to retain the assets.

However, we would love you to join us and end our wonderful 6 year adventure on a glittery and glamorous high! Our last B Christmas promises to be a fantastic one with some old B Christmas favourites and a few new ones too. We will be here to help you preen, perfect, prettify and perfume yourself for the upcoming party season; please do come to visit us in our beautiful boutiques before we take a final bow, we would love to see you. 
We would like to say a big thank you to all our customers, who have supported our dream. We have had a great time with B and we know you all have too. Don’t forget everything in B is now limited edition, so if you have a favourite product we suggest you get it now before it goes. Everything now really is collectable!!"
xx_

 
VERY sad day for B. I spent many years working for B so this is quite a shock! I'll still upload my swatches but as far as the products go, they really are limited edition now!

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 2, 2009)

Forgot to add the link to the forum message:

The Lush International Forum • Login

xoxo


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 5, 2009)

Aww that's sad


----------



## alaina_x (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, I'm shocked. That really does suck.


----------



## fets (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh NO! I still haven't tried any of their stuff yet


----------



## mevish (Oct 29, 2009)

OMG Really!!! thats so sad..I was wondering will the products go down in price ?


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have the prettiest packing ever! Will definitely have to get a few bits from their Christmas collection


----------

